# Catching white bass on trot line



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

Is it legal to keep any scaled game fish caught on trot line like crappie,black bass,white bass? I aways thought you could keep anything if it was the correct length.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

true, you can keep any legal game fish caught on a trotline.
Just do not use game fish, whole or any part, as bait on your trot line.
No limit on rough fish but remember that there is a limit on Alligator gar now.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Am NOT trying to start an argument,but, I think that might be Incorrect!.....

Page 35 of the 2009-2010 Texas Parks and Wildlife Outdoor Annual Hunting and Fishing Regulations has the following information under the Trotline Section........

"Nongame fish, channel catfish, blue catfish and flathead catfish may be taken by trotline.
Red Drum, spotted seatrout and sharks caught on a trotline may Not be retained or possessed."

There is Nothing stating that you can keep white bass or fo that matter any other type of game fish on a trotline. Only Catfish....

You might want to contact our local Game Warden or call Texas Parks and Wildlife for clarification on this. Hate to see anyone get a ticket and not be aware that they are in the wrong.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I always thought that blue, channels, and flathead cat fish were the only game fish you can keep caught on a trorline.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I ve never caught a white bass on a trotline....they only took my bait.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Know a guy that swears he baited a trotline in Toledo Bend with plastic worms about 25 years ago up in shallow water and found more than a few Black Bass hanging on it. Said he knew it wasn't right, even back then. Don't think I would attempt it, even for whites!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I've released a bunch of stripers and 1 huge hybrid off of my trotlines, along with a few crappie and white bass thinking they were illegal to keep. That's what I will continue to do until I hear different.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> true, you can keep any legal game fish caught on a trotline.
> Just do not use game fish, whole or any part, as bait on your trot line.
> No limit on rough fish but remember that there is a limit on Alligator gar now.


Sunbeam, I know you are an "Old Pro" and know Lake Livingston and it's history. I hope you are right on this one. It just scares me to bring anything extra in the boat, other than a flathead as a gamefish.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Non gamefish, channel cat,blue cat and flatheads only.
Any fish other than catfish classified as a game fish must be released. That includes Whitebass,Stripers,Crappie and large mouth.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, I stand corrected. Went back and re-read the rule. It has changed since I was a trotliner. Sorry for the mis-direction. It is a little vague about fresh water fish. Say what you can catch but not as clear as it is about salt water fish.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Gator gar said:


> Sunbeam, I know you are an "Old Pro" and know Lake Livingston and it's history. I hope you are right on this one. It just scares me to bring anything extra in the boat, other than a flathead as a gamefish.


Gator, did you read the law that I quoted above? It came right out of the publication and says only channel cats, blue cats and flathead catfish. I hope you do not get caught bringing in anything else caught from a trotline.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Lone Eagle said:


> Gator, did you read the law that I quoted above? It came right out of the publication and says only channel cats, blue cats and flathead catfish. I hope you do not get caught bringing in anything else caught from a trotline.


You need to re-read what I wrote. I was saying that I wasn't bringing in anything other than a Flathead that is considered a gamefish. All the scale fish I release and am going to continue to do so. I've released a pile of scale fish, mostly big stipers.

I heard today, that Corely,(Game Warden) I guess on the San Jancinto side, caught a commercial fisherman out there last week, with 26 fish over his limit. I know the guy and it sucks to be him. There's no telling how much that ticket is gonna cost him.

I've sold my boat, so I guess this doesn't apply to me anymore, since I won't be out there fishing but a few times a year. I'm sick of fishing for awhile. Ya'll can have at it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I've sold my boat said:


> Dang GG, I thought it was just me. This long mostly miserable winter has got me doubting the value of maintaining a fishing rig.
> I am selling my 20' semi-vee and will put the 24' pontoon on the market in the next two weeks.
> I ran up the average monthly cost of fishing an average of 1.4 times a week last year.
> Gas, oil, bait, tackle, stall rent. insurance and depreciation averaged $576.00 a month. If I had fished more the cost would have been higher.
> ...


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gator gar stopped fishing what about crabbing?????


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

you can make deer sausage and process i sure need a good guy to do mine...


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Gator gar said:


> You need to re-read what I wrote. I was saying that I wasn't bringing in anything other than a Flathead that is considered a gamefish. All the scale fish I release and am going to continue to do so. I've released a pile of scale fish, mostly big stipers.
> 
> I heard today, that Corely,(Game Warden) I guess on the San Jancinto side, caught a commercial fisherman out there last week, with 26 fish over his limit. I know the guy and it sucks to be him. There's no telling how much that ticket is gonna cost him.
> 
> I've sold my boat, so I guess this doesn't apply to me anymore, since I won't be out there fishing but a few times a year. I'm sick of fishing for awhile. Ya'll can have at it.


My sincere apology. Not sure where my mind was. We do hope to see you back out there fishing though.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No game fish. Catfish only.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

tarboy55 said:


> Gator gar stopped fishing what about crabbing?????


Yes, I have just about give fishing up. The fishing forums are a different story. I'm trying to wean myself off of them gradually. I'm getting my Woodmizer sawmill on the 23rd of next month and have been in the forestry forums more often these days.

I'm trying to get the fishing out of my blood and replace it with sawdust. I've been watching videos on grade sawing and quarter sawing this afternoon. Just switching gears to something different.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

still ain't caught nothing but catfish on my trotlines, but I only used shad...maybe when I get as advanced as some of you, I ll catch different fish. Then again its hard to beat the price of shad.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I’ve caught quite a few strippers, hybrids and drum on them but most had died prior to running it. If the gills were still red we would kept them just to keep from being wasteful, had no idea at the time it was illegal hwell:


----------

